# Guine pig rescues St Helens



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hi Ive just had a message from someone asking if I could help rehome 2 male indoor Guinea pigs. Does anyone know of any local ones that could take them in. She has tried general rescues with no luck and also a Guinea pig one in Warrington which is to full to help


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Judging by the fact s/he has tried a rescue in Warrington, this is St Helens in Merseyside?

Merseyside guinea pig rescues:*
Firtree Animal Sanctuary*
Spurriers Lane, Melling, Liverpool, L31 1BA*
RSPCA Southport & District Branch Animal Shelter* 
New Cut Lane, Birkdale, Southport, Merseyside, PR8 3DW
*Freshfields Animal Rescue Centre* 
East Lodge farm, East lane, Ince Blundell, Liverpool, L29 3EA
*Guineas for Life Rescue Centre* 
St Helens, Merseyside


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

LoveForLizards said:


> Judging by the fact s/he has tried a rescue in Warrington, this is St Helens in Merseyside?
> 
> *Yes*
> 
> ...


*FULL*



*Anyone have any ideas??*
*She contacted me through our rescue advert on Preloved about 2 weeks ago and I gave her all the rescue contacts I could think of but they are all full*


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

If they can be got to me, I will foster and rehome? A lot of the rescues are full this time of year sadly. Good luck whatever you work out! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

KathyM said:


> If they can be got to me, I will foster and rehome? A lot of the rescues are full this time of year sadly. Good luck whatever you work out! :flrt:


Thanks Kathy, normally our sanctuary would take them in but we are totally full as we are overflowing with hedgehogs and cats. I have emailed the girl asking for contact details as her email response is quite slow.


----------



## KathyM (Jan 17, 2009)

No worries, it must be so hard for all rescues this time of year! If you need me at all, just yell. I can get to Leeds and Bradford quite easily and can get buses to Colne and Burnley quite easily too.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey after loosing one of my boys a few weeks ago if they are a bonded pair and can be housed together i have a spare indoor cage and someone can get them to me (unfortunatly i cant travel)? im in bristol i know thats kinda far though, let me know x

ed aww crap the OH just put his foot down sorry hun, hope you get a home for them


----------

